# Pioneer Elite SC-71 Receiver Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12140&w=m[/img]*Pioneer Elite SC-71 7.2 Channel Receiver*

Pioneer has introduced five new members of the Elite family this year (7.2 and 9.2), with the SC-71 being the most budget-friendly entry. The new lineup includes a competitive set of features, a unique amplification system, and room correction, all within an attractive modern package. Pioneer's Elite models are intended to compete with the most advanced receivers on the market, and are aimed at consumers who want a lot for their money. The SC-71 has been a welcome (although temporary) addition to my HT setup for the past month or so. I have yet to even explore the full extent of its features or hear every one of the many sound modes, but have found it to be a good sounding unit for most of the material I have tested it with. My major gripes would be lack of bass EQ, and preamp outputs (beyond subs and main L&R), and a lousy remote. What I like best are movie performance and integration with the iControlAV app. It is not a bad deal for the asking price and offers more features than most consumers will use, but it stands against some stiff competition.

Read the Full Review


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice Review, Peter.

Just as a side note, I believe that Pioneer only honors Elite Warranty service for units purchased from brick and mortar authorized dealers. I don't think they honor warranty services for any units purchased online... even Amazon.

Todd


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Nice Review, Peter.
> 
> Just as a side note, I believe that Pioneer only honors Elite Warranty service for units purchased from brick and mortar authorized dealers. I don't think they honor warranty services for any units purchased online... even Amazon.
> 
> Todd


Todd, you are correct. Thanks for the tip! That is valuable information for potential buyers.

Pioneer's warranty terms for authorized online retailers can be found here: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...ized+Internet+Dealers?appInstanceName=default


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

LOve elite recievers I have had a vsx 53 demo unit that was pretty special but it blew up got my money back the bought the elite sc-70 I think sounded good (very good)but had only had left right and center preouts so I then bought an SC-65 that just rocks.
CD
PS according to Pioneer website Amazon is a trused online partner


----------

